# Abdominal Training ? ?Abs?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyone wants a six-pack of abs right? Well, maybe not everyone, but you get the point! Most people think that training their abs will somehow make them appear, as if the fat will suddenly disappear. This myth, is referred to as spot-reduction, which is alive and well, however it???s completely false. You can work your [...]

*Read More...*


----------

